# Labels...finally!



## K&GB (Nov 29, 2008)

Finally got around to putting labels on several wines. Most of these have been bottled for a while.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 29, 2008)

You are starting to build up quite a collection there Ken. They all look very nice.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 29, 2008)

You've had a busy day....

They all look very nice with the labels and shrink caps....I am so cheap that I don't put shrink caps unless they are gifts.

Are your relatives helping with some new batches????


----------



## K&GB (Nov 29, 2008)

I kind of coerced my father-in-law into helping me start the CC Malbec, but they're not as interested as Gina's mother and step father were. I think Earl views winemaking as cooking, and the only place men are supposed to cook is outdoors.



And they definitely don't clean and do dishes.



I must be a big disappointment as a son-in-law. I do most of the cooking. Don't care for sports on TV. Never been hunting. Don't even own a gun. (Earl sacraficed deer hunting this year to come out and take care of Gina) And worst of all, I drink wine instead of beer. What kind of a man am I?



*Edited by: K&GB *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2008)

Ken, I am pretty much like you with the exception of cooking as Im not that good at it unless its a grill, not a hunter, cant stand to watch sports and like wine more then beer but do make some beer for the rare occasion when I would like 1 and for the experience of doing it. Have you eve had a good home brewed all grain beer as it is way better then the stuff in most stores.


----------



## K&GB (Nov 29, 2008)

Wade, I do drink beer occasionally. I like New Castle, the occasional Heffeweizen (not sure of the spelling), and something I drank in Australia called Killkenny's (a lighter version of Guinessmade by the same company). Whenever I eat sushi, I wash it down with Asahi because it reminds me of Japan, although the local Asahi is brewed by Molson in Canada I think. But I've never had home brewed beer. Might try it someday, but anything carbonated intimidates me. I just haven't figured out how those drinks work yet.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2008)

Carbonating a beer is very easy, actually its the easiest part of the process. I have had the opportunity to taste some winners of all grain beer and must say that they are awesome and hope to produce some soon as I have all the equipment now but just havent had the time to go through with it as the initial day is a long 1. You can make a very good beer with the cans of Muntons or Coopers or Brewer's Best Beer Kits especially if you stray from the yeast that comes with these and go with the liquid yeast. Even the no boil kits can make a very good beer like the 1's that George offers, I did the Cream ale with very good results and its as easy as a wine kit.
Brew House Beer Kits. All you have to do to carbonate a bottle of beer is add a little corn sugar to the bottle and give it a little time with warm temps and then a little time to condition.

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 1, 2008)

Ken, I'm with you, too. I do most of the cooking, prefer wine to beer, not a big tv sports fan (generally prefer the History channel or the science channel), do the laundry and dishes, never hunted,but I do have guns. I have been involved on and off for 30 years in various handgun competitions.


----------



## Scott (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey you guys, don't you even watch beach volleyball? That counts as sport



.


Nice work on labels there K&amp;GB, you have been busy.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2008)

I also have a few guns, AR-15. Mossberg 500, and a Glock 9. Peter what pistol do you compete with, a Kimber?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 1, 2008)

You must have some serious crime there Wade. An AR-15? I don't think you can even legally own one in NY. I do have a Mossberg 500 though. My Dad gave it to me when I was about 16 or 17.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2008)

We have to protect ourselves from the Super Varmints!



I have about 15 30 round clips to go with that. My brother-in-law brought them back from the army for me. havent gone shooting in quite some time though but I do still keep them clean.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 1, 2008)

Man you guys must feel stongly about protecting you wines.All I have is a M1 Garand and an A5 browning. I might need some backup!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 2, 2008)

Whatever you have, you best get stocked up on ammo.......QUICK

If you don't own a gun now but plan to..better "giddyup" and get it now


----------



## Scott (Dec 2, 2008)

What Waldo said!!


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 2, 2008)

Wade, I bought an old, post WWII Essex frame 1911 and completely rebuilt it. I had a gunsmith install an adjustable sight and I did all the working parts. The only original parts are the frame, slide, and barrel. Everything else is competition grade. I get about one misfeed per 10k rounds of lead SWC. I also have 4 eight round mags. I used to shoot action pistol. 


I gave up handgun silhouette shooting years ago (Ruger .44 mag Super Blackhawk w. 10.5" barrel) as I am no longer able to focus on the front sight and the target 200 meters away. Not steady enough either, but in the day I was the club Limited class champ and nationally ranked in Revolver class. I once took 9/10 turkeys at 150 meters. With my gun the turkey was narrower than the front sight in the sight picture.


Waldo - I have about 600 rounds for my .45 loaded and supplies for another 1500. When I was competing 600 rounds was a 2 month supply, but now the 20 Black Talons I keep loaded up should last for a while.


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 2, 2008)

Waldo, living a 1/4 mile from the Mexican Border.....and being in the illegal trafficking path here in AZ, I have a wonderful "Judge" to take care of business, along with a 38 Special and a 20/20 shotgun for Jake the Rattlesnake.Oh yea, and don't touch my wine rack!! hahaha


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 2, 2008)

Ken, sophisticated.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 2, 2008)

If you would like to keep your guns, it would be wise to suport your NRA. If not for the NRA we would have lost them with Clinton. We lost our rights once and the NRA foughtand got them back.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2008)

I hear ya there Waldo!


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Dec 3, 2008)

Interesting change of direction in this thread - from wine lables to beer, cooking, tv habits, guns and gun politics with a short detour into the laundry room. 
This would be a lively group for a dinner party! Bet we would get to the Patriot act too!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 3, 2008)

Speaking of the Patriot Act. I think that .................................................


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 3, 2008)

Gosh! I shoulda looked at this thread sooner!

Peter, now I don't feel so bad about the thousand rounds for the .45 I have had sitting around for... oh, a looong while! (Still works though!)





The morning after 4 November my Able Assistant was sitting across the breakfast table, looking at all the election headlines as he ate his cereal, and he said, "Dad, you know the best thing about this election?" And he looked up at me, smiling.

"And that would be..." I countered.

"We get to buy more guns."

Then, spontaneously, we both high-fived!

Then I said, "But don't tell Mom!"

(I guess you had to have "been there" - sure was funny to us!)


----------

